# What year is this?



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone know what year this Bianchi Eros is and can anyone speak to it's ride/build quality? I'm guessing it's late 90's but the seller couldn't be anymore specific. Also, do you think this bike is worth $500? Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/minty-Bianchi-Eros-Road-Bike-Campagnolo-56cm-Italy-/110658775089?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item19c3c6e831#ht_5015wt_1139


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

1996 based on the catalog in front of me. Offered in dark blue that year. They were around $900 new. It was a long wheel base light touring / century bike. 8 speed Campy Mirage was the low end but functioned well. Dedacciai steel tubing. We purchase a 96 Bianchi campione d'italia which was same bike (and price) with more racey geometry new in 97 for $800.

One of the original 'comfort' bikes. Catalog says 'the Eros is a pedigree mileage killer'.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you for the detailed reply. Much appreciated. Do you think that bike is worth $500? Is the Mirage grouppo any better than modern day Tiagra?


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

I would pick the mirage over modern tiagra but not sure if it's "better". It is older and you will have a harder time finding replacement parts (cassettes, chains). Two bids already so somebody thinks it is worth $500+/


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks again. I end up going with a 2000 Veloce instead. Hope I made the right decision. I just found it much more aesthetically pleasing and it has the full Veloce grouppo. My only concern now is the carbon fork. (should I replace it just to be safe or just ride it if it looks structurally sound). Having a threaded headset, my fork replacement options are extremely limited however.

Update: being that you have the catalog, would you be able to tell me what the length/rake is of the stock carbon fork on the 2000 Veloce? Thanks!


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

2000 Veloce has a 42mm rake.


----------

